# Post Surgery



## kingblasted (Dec 24, 2014)

So long story short, I will be having shoulder surgery in a week, and will not be able to train for 2 weeks.  I'm not really sure what to do as I have not undergone surgery before.  I'm looking for advice on diet during the 2 weeks off I won't be able to train.  I currently train 6 times a week and my diet is 6 meals a day, I am wondering if I should cut back on meals or continue to eat as much as I'm eating now, I'm currently 161lbs and am looking to stay in this range, don't want to lose weight(gaining a couple of lbs is not bad in my eyes).  Also am wondering if I could do cardio still? or will I start to lose muscle if i hit cardio for the time I can't lift?  Any advice or help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 25, 2014)

Go SLOOOOOW. 2 weeks after surgery is really soon especially if it's a decent surgery. Chill and work them legs for 6-8weeks and then worry about the rest. Lots of leg work will do you good and the rest of you will benefit from it beyond expectation. I wouldn't fuk with that shoulder for 2 months. Further injury will fuk your life.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## kingblasted (Dec 25, 2014)

so light weights for high reps?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2014)

2 weeks and you can start physical therapy but not training. Lower your expectations.


----------



## snake (Dec 26, 2014)

Throttle it back there young pup! You will be in no shape to do anything that will lead to any reasonable amount of gains. I thought after a pec repair I could at least do legs. Who was I kidding, I couldn't lift my arm for 2 months, how the hell was I going to squat? Sorry, not a leg extension - leg curl guy!

Your goal now is rehab, that's should be your focus. Ow, and you don't know this yet but I'll let you in on something to come. You can't wait until the Doctor cuts you loose right now; when he does and you can go at it, you're going to question that shoulder for a long time. You'll be ready physically ready before you are mentally ready.


----------



## kingblasted (Dec 26, 2014)

all this talk about taking a step back is making me sad....=(. wish this would just be behind me so i can go back to beastin out again.....


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2014)

kingblasted said:


> all this talk about taking a step back is making me sad....=(. wish this would just be behind me so i can go back to beastin out again.....



Dont rush it brother.  Ease back now and you will be fully recovered to hit it hard again.  Dont jeopardize healing....that could put you out for a long time.


----------



## kingblasted (Mar 16, 2015)

Well... it has been a long time since my last visit at this awesome site.  I'm offically on my 10thweek today recovering from a  slap repair surgery.  My doctor will cut me loose in 5 weeks from today.  In the mean time he said I can use every and all machines (except flye machines).  Been back at the gym tomorrow will be my 8th day, going very light( Ex:3x20 chest press machine 60lbs)  Everything has felt great even after the military press machine (20lbs 3x20).  Once I start getting back into the free weights I understand I will slowly have to start building back up.  Does anyone have any advice on this?  I've never had to build back up, so I am very new to this.  Any advice is helpful.  My stats on the mains pre-surgery were 225x1 bench, 315x3 squat, 365x1 deadlift, Military 135x3.  I would love any advice on how to build back up to these numbers as quickly and safely as ****ing possible!


----------

